# Surrey Pet Supplies



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Can anyone get on surrey pet supplies?


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

awalton007 said:


> Can anyone get on surrey pet supplies?


It's fine for me, although they've changed it to white instead of green and it looks rubbish :lol2:


----------



## RhacoGirl (Dec 7, 2011)

I've just placed an order with them actually. All fine.


----------



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

i got it on now. and i dont like it i prefer the green too


----------



## graham40 (Dec 19, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> i got it on now. and i dont like it i prefer the green too


Noticed they changed the website yesterday and much prefer the old one


----------



## iwantacrestie (Feb 18, 2012)

They've got rid of the mobile.php, so now I've gotta load up proper browser link on my phone and it hates loading it


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

iwantacrestie said:


> They've got rid of the mobile.php, so now I've gotta load up proper browser link on my phone and it hates loading it


Mobile software will be back in it next week.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> It's fine for me, although they've changed it to white instead of green and it looks rubbish :lol2:


We will be adding more colour to it next week
We wanted to get new software up and running with some of the new features applied.
Lots more parts to put in website next week so please bear with us.

Eg PDF Invoice, Mobile php, Add Banners, Shipping cost at cart,

Will be a lot easier for you the customer when finished.


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

I've used this company often in the past and have always recommended them. However after a ridiculous set of terms set out for delivery of livefood I'd no longer recommend them to anyone - I waited in at the specified times, found a 'missed delivery' note a few hours later, rang the courier who couldnt redeliver for 3 days by which time the livefood would have been half dead, and these people refuse to give any kind of compensation.
They might be great when everything goes according to plan, but if it goes wrong then watch out and dont expect to get your money back.
They have 25 quid of mine and I have nothing, and I don't see the words 'registered charity' anywhere on their site.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Update*

Shipping Cost via cart now all working
So you can see cost before you register.
PDF invoice now available.
Add Banners 

Still To Come.

Mobile phone software
Facebook Notification.

Plus a little surprise for you all.


----------



## ryan w (Jul 10, 2011)

graham40 said:


> Noticed they changed the website yesterday and much prefer the old one


i agree, much prefared the old look but im sure ill get used to it


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

ryan w said:


> i agree, much prefared the old look but im sure ill get used to it


Hi

What was it about the old site you really liked?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

awalton007 said:


> i got it on now. and i dont like it i prefer the green too


 
What was it about the old site you really liked?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

graham40 said:


> Noticed they changed the website yesterday and much prefer the old one


What was it about the old site you really liked?


----------



## darkwing (Apr 16, 2011)

Will you guys be selling the prorep livefood keeping kit?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

darkwing said:


> Will you guys be selling the prorep livefood keeping kit?


Yes we will
Will be on in next couple of days.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

iwantacrestie said:


> They've got rid of the mobile.php, so now I've gotta load up proper browser link on my phone and it hates loading it


Brand new mobile software now installed.


----------



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

When will the paypal option be working again?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

onetrade7 said:


> When will the paypal option be working again?


It is working fine
Lots of orders coming through PayPal.

If you have a problem please call 01932 262434 and ask for Luke our Tech Guy.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Update*

Why not checkout our website with our brand new Wibiya Bar.


----------



## onetrade7 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just did, the express checkout option you used to have has been removed so you have to fill out all of you info before it lets you select the paypal option. Defeats the object of paypal but hopefully you only have to do it once.
Might be worth putting the Express option back, you would have lost the sale if I hadn't seen the posts on RFUK whilst mooching.



petman99 said:


> It is working fine
> Lots of orders coming through PayPal.
> 
> If you have a problem please call 01932 262434 and ask for Luke our Tech Guy.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

onetrade7 said:


> will do, it wont let me click on the paypal option.


Hi

Express Paypal Checkout is now back on after speaking to Luke.
Sorry for any troule caused.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

New updated loyalty points system now back on site.
Does not work with PayPal express.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

darkwing said:


> Will you guys be selling the prorep livefood keeping kit?


Will be on site within the next 5 minutes.


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

i can gt on but dont like the new look prefer the old one me self


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

hawktrainer said:


> i can gt on but dont like the new look prefer the old one me self


What is it you don't like Please ?


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

petman99 said:


> What is it you don't like Please ?


to be onist nothing inparticuler just got uster the old look


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

hawktrainer said:


> to be onist nothing inparticuler just got uster the old look


 
Thank you for the reply.


----------



## Lutra Garouille (Sep 22, 2011)

My delivery just arrived - one item not included as out of stock but thats not a problem as there was a nite stating id get a refund in its place :2thumb:

Everything packed well as usual and really liked having the text notification of delivery window. 

The only comment i have about the website is that a little more specific info about items would be fab. Some of them have the regular description but it would be nice to see some advice from rep knowledgeable people about them. Once i have it all set up ill add a review to help others. 

However delivery was fast and all items were fab prices. As usual Im very pleased!

Thank you! And Thank you from April my Musk!:whistling2:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lutra Garouille said:


> My delivery just arrived - one item not included as out of stock but thats not a problem as there was a nite stating id get a refund in its place :2thumb:
> 
> Everything packed well as usual and really liked having the text notification of delivery window.
> 
> ...


We are at the moment updating website again with sizes of products, Large Images and any more info we can.
This will take a few weeks to complete.


----------



## hawktrainer (Dec 2, 2010)

petman99 said:


> We are at the moment updating website again with sizes of products, Large Images and any more info we can.
> This will take a few weeks to complete.


i used surry pets for years and never had a problam love ya triky silk plants i bort loads of ya lol


----------



## Jaina_Organasolo (Jan 7, 2012)

I recently made my first order with you and was extremely impressed. I ordered Monday mid morning and had my stuff by Tuesday dinner time!

Well impressed! everything was extremely well packed. :-D


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Jaina_Organasolo said:


> I recently made my first order with you and was extremely impressed. I ordered Monday mid morning and had my stuff by Tuesday dinner time!
> 
> Well impressed! everything was extremely well packed. :-D


Glad everything was ok with your order.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Surrey Pets Update*

Attention Facebook Fans!

We have added more to our site to make your shopping experience even easier!

1) We have added shopping lists - this allows you to create lists of products that you purchase on a regular basis, so you can easily re add them to your cart! This will be useful for those who purchase live food weekly. 

2) Facebook Login - You can now log in or sign up to our site using your facebook account, if you have already registered you can link your facebook account to your existing account with us. Please make sure your email address with us is the same as your Facebook email or you will not see your orders or points under the Facebook login. 
Even more exciting features coming soon! So be sure to keep an eye out for our posts!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Free Shpping*

Lots of products now come with free shipping plus you still get SPS loyalty points for furture orders.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Discount, Discount*

We have now put a discount structure in the website.

Spend Over 50 pounds and get 1% off

Spend Over 100 pound and get 1.5% off

Plus you still get your loyalty points as well.

Have a great weekend.


----------

